# Eurosoft Trading



## duffyfrog

Has anyone got any info on eurosoft trading system.


----------



## shaznrob

Yes they have been ringing me to. They sound ok. Has anybody used the eurosoft trading system.


----------



## Luther

They have been calling me as well, cold calling is always a worry though.
$18,000 is a big ask for the program. 
What I can never figure out with these programs is if they are so good why would they ever sell it, just keep investing themselves I would think.
Told them not interested, but they then called and asked to speak to the wife, hmm sound dodgy or not?:frown:


----------



## prawn_86

As Luther said, why would they be selling a system that is so good?

Stay well away imo. Look up similar threads here and they are all scams.


----------



## duffyfrog

these eurosoft guys are back again.  They won a couple of awards from money magazine, they are very high pressure, must talk to wife, must pay today, have you got the access to credit cards so as they can get their money straight away, every thing is rush rush. They took me to the asic website, there are no black flags there either. the trading system is $18900, will let me have it for $4950 and pay the rest when I have made $30000 in the first 12 months. confused!  could it be for real.


----------



## stockGURU

duffyfrog said:


> could it be for real.




Read this: http://www.qohel.com/2011/03/02/jbc-global-cfs-live-and-esl-trader-stock-share-trading-scams/


----------



## duffyfrog

stockGURU said:


> Read this: http://www.qohel.com/2011/03/02/jbc-global-cfs-live-and-esl-trader-stock-share-trading-scams/




Many Thanks stockguru. Very interesting reading. Sounds very similiar to what i have been offered. Decision made. a big fat NO. Cheers Thanks for saving me 5K.


----------



## Truthorordare

*Truthordare*

Has anyone purchased the sharetech program from eurosoft ? It sounds to good to be true ? they have won awards like the best small business under 25k could anyone who knows of this program if it acctually works they claim 18% monthly returns  could this be true. I'm trying to find someone who has got this working to see if its true


----------



## Gringotts Bank

*Re: truthordare*



Truthorordare said:


> Has anyone purchased the sharetech program from eurosoft ? It sounds to good to be true ? they have won awards like the best small business under 25k could anyone who knows of this program if it acctually works they claim 18% monthly returns  could this be true. I'm trying to find someone who has got this working to see if its true




If it's a choice between truth and dare...

I'll choose truth.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: truthordare*

What! 
They didn't give you a satisfied client list
With testimonials on every page!
People falling over themselves to tell you
What a fantastic investment they have made.

At 18% a month the cost will be chicken feed.
Go on I dare you


----------



## Country Lad

*Re: truthordare*



Truthorordare said:


> It sounds to good to be true ?




You know the old saying, so it probably is.

Still, there are all those Nigerian opportunities we all hear about so maybe yours is similarly kosher.  It is not promoted by a Nigerian by any chance is it?

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## burglar

*Re: truthordare*



Country Lad said:


> ... It is not promoted by a Nigerian by any chance is it? ...



@CL
LOL

I you have to ask (in a forum), you probably know?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

*Re: truthordare*



Truthorordare said:


> Has anyone purchased the sharetech program from eurosoft ? It sounds to good to be true ? they have won awards like the best small business under 25k could anyone who knows of this program if it acctually works they claim 18% monthly returns  could this be true. I'm trying to find someone who has got this working to see if its true






Country Lad said:


> You know the old saying, so it probably is.
> 
> Still, there are all those Nigerian opportunities we all hear about so maybe yours is similarly kosher.  It is not promoted by a Nigerian by any chance is it?
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




I believe a Mr.Lovejoy Ngmbingbat from Lagos, Nigeria is the Australian representative. He does require your banking details. Something to do with his sister in law, Chastity, being married to the former Vice President of Mali, Prince Vazectomi who lost his balls in a coup but saved a fortune in gold bars which need to be accessed via a foreign account. (The fortune, not his balls)

gg

gg


----------



## pixel

*Re: truthordare*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I believe a Mr.Lovejoy Ngmbingbat from Lagos, Nigeria is the Australian representative. He does require your banking details. Something to do with his sister in law, Chastity, being married to the former Vice President of Mali, Prince Vazectomi who lost his balls in a coup but saved a fortune in gold bars which need to be accessed via a foreign account. (The fortune, not his balls)
> 
> gg




Love it, gg; got a good laugh out of it 

I hope Joe lets this thread stand, even if he might revoke tod's membership.
Or maybe moves it across to the Humour section


----------



## systematic

*Re: Truthordare*



Truthorordare said:


> they have won awards like the best small business under 25k...they claim 18% monthly returns




They're selling it as a small business for less than 25k?  When they could take that 25k to 1m in less than 2 years?
Just $100 in 10 years becomes $42B.

...Yeah, I reckon it sounds legit.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: truthordare*



pixel said:


> I hope Joe lets this thread stand




I have merged it with the other thread on Eurosoft. I sincerely hope nobody takes these jokers seriously.


----------



## Gary32

*Re: truthordare*



Joe Blow said:


> I have merged it with the other thread on Eurosoft. I sincerely hope nobody takes these jokers seriously.




Hello. I too have been doing some research on this company, sounds a great offer. my suggestion DON’T TOUCH IT!!!!.
Why?
They have all the hallmarks of a fraud company
1) no physical address given, no office you can go to to see it operating
2) the websites you get given by them and when you search for feedback (note they are paid google ads right at the top), that give the company awards being “mymoney magazine” and “smartbusiness team” appear to both be fake websites. Neither give real contact info, both contain copied info from other websites and both have links that fail and contact / billing (when you try to subscribe) that dont work and allow you to enter false credit card info on a unsecured page that then lead no where
3) I can not find any other information re “mymoney magazine”, no one else is talking about
4) I have bought one of theses systems before from another company called prosperity group, and yep, asic and share trading approved. Their sell was word for word the same, I seriously asked if I was talking to the same guy that fleeced me before,
I bought the other system, it didn’t work, they disappeared, asic doesnt care.
5) this is some feedback re them from an online legal firm http://www.justanswer.com/fraud-examiner/7accc-approached-company-call-eurosoft-trading-company.html

I havent bought the software, however its like the one I did buy into it will nearly work,,,, but not quite, which is very upsetting for it not only steals your time but also your confidence.

Thank you very much for this blog, I hope my comment saves some people their money. For those invested I hope you ask me to eat my words with your success. However if it doesn't, please complain to asic and your state consumer advocate. You deserve at least that

Gary

Reply ↓


----------



## Alvin Purple

Thanks Gary,

I'm sure you have saved me a lot of money.


----------



## bullswool

I purchased the software for $4950.00 as a deposit for $18000.00 and sent it back when it arrived after reading this blog. I still haven't got my money back its been over a month they wont return my calls I thinking about going to Sydney and bashing James he's the manager apparently, the girl that answers the phone just fobs you off. I lodged a complaint with consumer affairs I don't know who else I can contact


----------



## AverageJoe

bullswool said:


> I purchased the software for $4950.00 as a deposit for $18000.00 and sent it back when it arrived after reading this blog. I still haven't got my money back its been over a month they wont return my calls I thinking about going to Sydney and bashing James he's the manager apparently, the girl that answers the phone just fobs you off. I lodged a complaint with consumer affairs I don't know who else I can contact




2 Rules for anyone reading this or any other companies existing within the wealth management or making enterprises;

   * No such thing as easy money making software
   * Don't break rule 1

Oh and lastly, the price for "road to riches.." is inversely proportional to the cost of purchasing that stand alone education/software.


----------



## bullswool

AverageJoe said:


> 2 Rules for anyone reading this or any other companies existing within the wealth management or making enterprises;
> 
> * No such thing as easy money making software
> * Don't break rule 1
> 
> Oh and lastly, the price for "road to riches.." is inversely proportional to the cost of purchasing that stand alone education/software.




Still havnt returned my money I found out the owner of the business is Mark Thomas when consumer affairs rang Eurosoft they said they don't know Mark Thomas. Eurosoft sent me a letter saying I sent the software back outside the cooling off period but they never told me the in writing the cooling off period was 10 days so it goes to 6 months. They also said they don't accept returns due to copy right even thou the software is useless without the codes they have to give you over the phone when you load it. They are scammers don't touch them


----------



## bullswool

duffyfrog said:


> Has anyone got any info on eurosoft trading system.




ITS A SCAM THEY RIPPED ME OFF WONT RETURN MY CALLS OWNERS NAME IS MARK THOMSON FROM PORTUGAL
NOW RESIDES IN A FALSE ADDRESS 559 / 29 SMITH ST PARRAMATTA NSW OFFICE OF FAIR TRADING HAVE GIVEN UP SO I WILL BE GOING TO VECAT


----------



## bullswool

duffyfrog said:


> Has anyone got any info on eurosoft trading system.



Further to my last post, I found out the owner of Eurosoft Services PTY. LTD. is Mark Thomson
The Company ACN: 160 334 976 Registered address is a virtual office 12/37 Bligh st Sydney so they are not even at this address. The director Mark Thomsons address is a mail box only at a mail facility at 29 Smith st Parramatta his box # is 559 if anybody knows Mark Thomson or how to find him can you let me know everything so far is fake and just a scam


----------



## baasytracy

Has anyone successfully got their money back. My husband is convinced they're legit. My gut said nah uh. $18900 down the drain. I found the address in Sydney, contacted the business owner of floor 12, and the names where not known to them, or netway solutions, the data provider for eurosoft. Just like anyone else scammed by them, I want my money back. When we got the paperwork and the discs, it all looked dodgy to me. At the time, I couldn't find anything dodgy, that was 12 month's ago. Now, there's a lot of of bad reviews etc. Makes me feel sick


----------



## bullswool

duffyfrog said:


> Has anyone got any info on eurosoft trading system.




Its all just a big SCAM if any body has any information on there whearabouts could you please contact me on 0408594242 regards Doug 
They scammed me, they dont work out of the offices at floor 12 / 37 Bligh St Sydney ASIC have deregistered there name due to address details being incorect 
the phone number for them is 1800356063 the woman who answers the phone is Tanna she is full of **** too
I Found another address Eurosoft consulting pty ltd 1/14 Rangers Rd Cremorne NSW
When i find out who and where these scammers are i will use my poly cutters to remove there fingers and use a large cable tie around there necks be warned Mark Thomson, James King, Colin Wright,Martin Gibson, and Tanna
you can run but you cant hide

                                                       REWARD OFFERED


----------



## bullswool

baasytracy said:


> Has anyone successfully got their money back. My husband is convinced they're legit. My gut said nah uh. $18900 down the drain. I found the address in Sydney, contacted the business owner of floor 12, and the names where not known to them, or netway solutions, the data provider for eurosoft. Just like anyone else scammed by them, I want my money back. When we got the paperwork and the discs, it all looked dodgy to me. At the time, I couldn't find anything dodgy, that was 12 month's ago. Now, there's a lot of of bad reviews etc. Makes me feel sick




I have there bank account details with the nab the police should be able to get there info as you need 100 points of I'd to open an account all I need is an address I don't care about the money anymore I promise I will find these scum bags and I will have my revenge


----------



## bullswool

baasytracy said:


> Has anyone successfully got their money back. My husband is convinced they're legit. My gut said nah uh. $18900 down the drain. I found the address in Sydney, contacted the business owner of floor 12, and the names where not known to them, or netway solutions, the data provider for eurosoft. Just like anyone else scammed by them, I want my money back. When we got the paperwork and the discs, it all looked dodgy to me. At the time, I couldn't find anything dodgy, that was 12 month's ago. Now, there's a lot of of bad reviews etc. Makes me feel sick




Looks like we have all done our money these scammers have no morels I have there bank account details and I am off to vcat on the 9 th of oct if no one shows up I will get a judgement against them but that's not what I want I want the address of the person who stole my money


----------



## Mary1

baasytracy said:


> Has anyone successfully got their money back. My husband is convinced they're legit. My gut said nah uh. $18900 down the drain. I found the address in Sydney, contacted the business owner of floor 12, and the names where not known to them, or netway solutions, the data provider for eurosoft. Just like anyone else scammed by them, I want my money back. When we got the paperwork and the discs, it all looked dodgy to me. At the time, I couldn't find anything dodgy, that was 12 month's ago. Now, there's a lot of of bad reviews etc. Makes me feel sick




Any update on Eurosoft trading.  I have been approached Netway SOlutions selling OWS software.
I see you were contacted a while ago.


----------



## bullswool

Mary1 said:


> Any update on Eurosoft trading.  I have been approached Netway SOlutions selling OWS software.
> I see you were contacted a while ago.




Netway solutions are the same scammers behind Eurosoft Services pty ltd same people different company name same scam don't get sucked in and if you have get your money back via credit card within 90 days or direct debit you will need to contact the bank your money went into to get the persons details and take them to court


----------



## Newtotrading

Hi, I have been approached by OWS and cannot believe these guys are still going with all the bad reports on them.

OWS was named in Shares Magazine for an award, so how can they do all this type of thing and get away with it.

I guess even the magazines aren't legit.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi, I have been approached by OWS and cannot believe these guys are still going with all the bad reports on them.

OWS was named in Shares Magazine for an award, so how can they do all this type of thing and get away with it.


----------



## stockGURU

Newtotrading said:


> Hi, I have been approached by OWS and cannot believe these guys are still going with all the bad reports on them.
> 
> OWS was named in Shares Magazine for an award, so how can they do all this type of thing and get away with it.
> 
> I guess even the magazines aren't legit.




"Shares Magazine" is a dummy website created to give some legitimacy to the OWS scam. The "award" is fake. Try and find a contact phone number on the Shares Magazine website. There is none. The domain name was registered a few months ago and has domain name privacy enabled to hide ownership details. It was set up, along with another website called Business Basics (businessbasics.info), solely to make the OWS scam seem legitimate. OWS seems to be run by the same scammers who operated 1Wealth (http://whois.domaintools.com/ows.net.au), which you can read about here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26793

Rest assured, OWS is a complete scam, and anyone who hands over money to them will get nothing but worthless "trading software" for their money.


----------



## stockGURU

Newtotrading said:


> Hi, I have been approached by OWS and cannot believe these guys are still going with all the bad reports on them.




I just wanted to make another quick point about the OWS scam. The reason the One Wealth scammers have called their new scam OWS is because of the confusion naturally created because of the well known Occupy Wall Street protests, which is abbreviated OWS.

They are hoping to bury any negative forum threads such as this one by capitalising on this confusion, as they are well aware that searches in Google for OWS will generate a lot of search results related to Occupy Wall Street.

I will include their URL in this post (ows.net.au) in the hope that this will help some people seeking information on this scam to find this particular thread, and hopefully stop some from falling prey to these scumbags.


----------



## Selkie

Last week I signed up to OWS for the software package, paid $10,000 that day with the rest ($8900) to be paid the following day.
However after sleeping on it I got cold feet, not to mention reading this thread after I had parted with the $10k.
I phoned them the next day, the software had already been dispatched but they agreed to refund me. To be safe I froze my credit card but no further withdrawals were attempted.
I mailed them back the software yesterday and the refund came through today on my credit card.
Whether the company is legit or not I cannot say, however they refunded my money as they said and I am happy to leave it at that, although there is that niggling feeling in my mind that the program could indeed have been great and set me on the road to riches...


----------



## Riptoff

Selkie said:


> Last week I signed up to OWS for the software package, paid $10,000 that day with the rest ($8900) to be paid the following day.
> However after sleeping on it I got cold feet, not to mention reading this thread after I had parted with the $10k.
> I phoned them the next day, the software had already been dispatched but they agreed to refund me. To be safe I froze my credit card but no further withdrawals were attempted.
> I mailed them back the software yesterday and the refund came through today on my credit card.
> Whether the company is legit or not I cannot say, however they refunded my money as they said and I am happy to leave it at that, although there is that niggling feeling in my mind that the program could indeed have been great and set me on the road to riches...




You had a very lucky escape.  Get rid of that niggling feeling because the program is not great!  You would have lost all your money and not made any.  The people who stole my money are probably sunning themselves in the Bahamas or paying for their brats to attend some exclusive school.


----------



## stairman1

I paid the full amount and have traded for over 12 months with absolutely no positive result.  I had a money back guarantee which was meant to be paid out December 2013.  I am still waiting.  I too have been speaking to James and get very little help. No body seems to be able to talk to the accounts department (if there is one). It looks like this is definitely a con even though James assures me it is not


----------



## stairman1

Selkie said:


> Last week I signed up to OWS for the software package, paid $10,000 that day with the rest ($8900) to be paid the following day.
> However after sleeping on it I got cold feet, not to mention reading this thread after I had parted with the $10k.
> I phoned them the next day, the software had already been dispatched but they agreed to refund me. To be safe I froze my credit card but no further withdrawals were attempted.
> I mailed them back the software yesterday and the refund came through today on my credit card.
> Whether the company is legit or not I cannot say, however they refunded my money as they said and I am happy to leave it at that, although there is that niggling feeling in my mind that the program could indeed have been great and set me on the road to riches...




Wow looks like you had a lucky break. My 12 month contract with them has come and gone. My money back guarantee seems to have gone as well. I definitely cannot recommend the programme.  Don't part with your money.


----------



## lmmcinnes

stairman1 said:


> Wow looks like you had a lucky break. My 12 month contract with them has come and gone. My money back guarantee seems to have gone as well. I definitely cannot recommend the programme.  Don't part with your money.





How can Money Magazine support this type of place????  Has anyone got any further info as we should get a Legal Firm to do a group action against them.

Anyone interested?????


----------



## jakeybob

lmmcinnes said:


> How can Money Magazine support this type of place????  Has anyone got any further info as we should get a Legal Firm to do a group action against them.
> 
> Anyone interested?????




I have had similar issues with eurosoft, 12 month performance guarantee which they will not honour.
No response to emails, have left multiple phone messages without a response.
Have dealt with the same scammers, James King,Martin Gibson,Peter Mathews they are nothing but crooks
Programme is rubbish, can get more information from "free" sites like CMC markets
would love to track at least one of these people down and shove the discs down the slimy throats.
I am going to do what ever i can to catch up with these people


----------



## JarrodH

bullswool said:


> Still havnt returned my money I found out the owner of the business is Mark Thomas when consumer affairs rang Eurosoft they said they don't know Mark Thomas. Eurosoft sent me a letter saying I sent the software back outside the cooling off period but they never told me the in writing the cooling off period was 10 days so it goes to 6 months. They also said they don't accept returns due to copy right even thou the software is useless without the codes they have to give you over the phone when you load it. They are scammers don't touch them




I have just lodged a complaint to Fair Work NSW and I suggest all to the same to stop these rats from getting away with it. Regards Jarrod
www.fairwork.nsw.gov.au


----------



## JarrodH

stairman1 said:


> I paid the full amount and have traded for over 12 months with absolutely no positive result.  I had a money back guarantee which was meant to be paid out December 2013.  I am still waiting.  I too have been speaking to James and get very little help. No body seems to be able to talk to the accounts department (if there is one). It looks like this is definitely a con even though James assures me it is not






stairman1 said:


> Wow looks like you had a lucky break. My 12 month contract with them has come and gone. My money back guarantee seems to have gone as well. I definitely cannot recommend the programme.  Don't part with your money.






lmmcinnes said:


> How can Money Magazine support this type of place????  Has anyone got any further info as we should get a Legal Firm to do a group action against them.
> 
> Anyone interested?????






jakeybob said:


> I have had similar issues with eurosoft, 12 month performance guarantee which they will not honour.
> No response to emails, have left multiple phone messages without a response.
> Have dealt with the same scammers, James King,Martin Gibson,Peter Mathews they are nothing but crooks
> Programme is rubbish, can get more information from "free" sites like CMC markets
> would love to track at least one of these people down and shove the discs down the slimy throats.
> I am going to do what ever i can to catch up with these people




I have just lodged a complaint to Fair Work NSW and I suggest all to the same to stop these rats from getting away with it. Regards Jarrod
www.fairwork.nsw.gov.au


----------



## Boggo

Some interesting posts on this blog about these delightful artists...
http://eurosofttrader.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/eurosoft-trading-software/


----------



## lmmcinnes

lmmcinnes said:


> How can Money Magazine support this type of place????  Has anyone got any further info as we should get a Legal Firm to do a group action against them.
> 
> Anyone interested?????





I have gone to the Current Affair website to ask for this to be investigated.  Can anyone else please go too, as if they know there are a number of us then I am sure they would love to deal with this scum.

I too will lodge with Fair Trading, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Mulgaman

*Eurosoft Scams*

Anyone who has had dealings with Eurosoft over the last 18 months, have you been ripped off, do they return your phone calls, have you been to ACA or Today Tonight, what about ASIC, want to get involved in a legal class action or all of the above?

This 'company' & anyone associated with it have to be held accountable.

Please contact me.


----------



## dankerr

bullswool said:


> I have there bank account details with the nab the police should be able to get there info as you need 100 points of I'd to open an account all I need is an address I don't care about the money anymore I promise I will find these scum bags and I will have my revenge




Hi Bullswool, I would be interested in their bank account details, maybe you could put them up here on the site? No password would be given because obviously they have that, but other bsb account name and owner name would make available everyone to start garnishee'ng the owners. HOPEFULLY this will help everyone out and put them out of action.


----------



## JarrodH

lmmcinnes said:


> I have gone to the Current Affair website to ask for this to be investigated.  Can anyone else please go too, as if they know there are a number of us then I am sure they would love to deal with this scum.
> 
> I too will lodge with Fair Trading, but I won't hold my breath.








I will join the chorus if the Today Tonight or Current Affair want to investigate. My contact ph:0409573964
Regards Jarrod


----------



## Diane1954

I invested $18,000 with them last year. It's a scam! I lost $6,000 in bad advice on shares and they won't return my calls or emails. They say they will refund your money if you do t make $30,000 in the first year that's a lie


----------



## lmmcinnes

HI ALL

I'VE HAD A CURRENT AFFAIR CONTACT ME IN RESPONSE TO MY EMAIL TO THEM.
PLEASE FORWARD YOUR CONTACT NUMBERS IF IN SUPPORT SO I CAN PASS ON TO SUPPORT OUR CLAIM!

URGENT
















Diane1954 said:


> I invested $18,000 with them last year. It's a scam! I lost $6,000 in bad advice on shares and they won't return my calls or emails. They say they will refund your money if you do t make $30,000 in the first year that's a lie


----------



## gwizzard

These guys took me for over $4K last year. I felt like a fool! I'd been wanting to get into trading for a couple years but felt so confused. Eurosoft seemed like a golden opportunity and when they dropped the price by 3/4 and said I could pay the balance out of the profits I was sold. Now I realise they dropped the price cause they'll take whatever they can get. If you offered them $100 they'd probably take it cause the program's worthless. Too late for me, but at least I didn't lose what some folks did. Makes me sick really. Now that the bitterness is fading I'm thinking of starting again and giving trading another go. Any advise?


----------



## burglar

gwizzard said:


> ... Any advise?




Learn here 
It's free


----------

